# Magazine articles



## John-H

*Magazine article guidelines...*













































If you'd like to submit an article for publishing in the magazine absoluTTe, then please follow these guidelines:

*Article... *

The article is best in Microsoft Word format for convenience. Just the text in the Word file please. Don't paste pictures into Word as it will loose resolution and colour information. We can of course accept plain text in Notepad etc. but I'll only have to paste it into Word.

Usually we say 500 words per page if pictures are also to appear and we do like pictures!  So a double page spread of a few shots of you and your car would be 1000 words etc.

*Pictures... *

Pictures need to be untouched originals at full resolution. We usually say 1 Meg pixel minimum for a 4" x 3" picture at magazine 288 dpi resolution. Most cameras will be at least 3 Meg pixel, giving a possible 7" x 5" picture. A front cover A4 shot would be a minimum 8 Meg pixel portrait shot (not good enough if a cropped landscape) and for the professionals, an A3 double page single picture would be a 12 Meg pixel camera or better ideally.

What won't work is low quality mobile phone pictures or pictures posted on website posts - they just don't have the required resolution unless they appear as postage stamps! File types can be the usual jpg format etc.

*Where to send it... *

Send Word files and pictures to *editor @ ttoc.co.uk* - I can receive up to 50 M bytes maximum per email but watch your own email limitations as some are only 10 M bytes and emails can often expand in size a little as you send them - it's best to split things into a few emails and keep clear of email size limitations.

*When to send it... *

As soon as possible! Don't leave it till the last minute :!:

The design needs to have been done for all articles and checked in order to sign off a magazine and send to the printers. And prior to all of that, the proof reading and editing needs to be completed. Usually the designer (and other volunteer functions) can manage only a few pages a night and only on the nights when they can fit things in, so it's important to spread the load as much as possible.

Not knowing when things will come in is the main problem when doing a magazine. What's best for me, the designer and the proof readers is to get things in as early as possible - but of course everyone tends to leave things late (including me  ) - which causes problems and forces the publishing date to slip  , so best early if possible 

So, hopefully that gives you an idea of the urgency well before a magazine is due. Basically, the sooner you can get me something the better, even if it's just one thing first and the other thing later etc. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Thanks again - see you in print ! 

*Some examples of content highlighted:*


----------

